# Gans 356 v2!



## hamfaceman (Dec 19, 2015)

So I just found this on speedcube.com.au. Looks rather similar to the original to be honest. From what I can see, the main difference is that the grooves in the pieces are more shallow, making it more stable.
It's great to see Gans responding to customer complaints, as the main problem that many people had with the original was its instability.



Here is a link to the page where it is being sold.

http://www.speedcube.com.au/collections/whats-new/products/ganspuzzle-gan356-gans-356-master-black-speed-cube


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice, I don't have a 356 but maybe I'll give this one a try.


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 19, 2015)

hamfaceman said:


> So I just found this on speedcube.com.au. Looks rather similar to the original to be honest. From what I can see, the main difference is that the grooves in the pieces are more shallow, making it more stable.
> It's great to see Gans responding to customer complaints, as the main problem that many people had with the original was its instability.
> 
> View attachment 5733
> ...



It's the Gans 356 Advanced edition, which has a smoother piece,brighter sticker and a gold Gan logo

See: http://zcube.hk/GAN356S , scroll down the page, it says that it's not a v2


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 19, 2015)

3x3 Gans 356s v2. Nice combo. Maybe we should wait for the GT version?


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 19, 2015)

nightcuber said:


> It's the Gans 356 Advanced edition, which has a smoother piece,brighter sticker and a gold Gans Logo.



I suppose puzzles can have differing names between different stores. They look like they're the same. How long has that been there?


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 19, 2015)

hamfaceman said:


> I suppose puzzles can have differing names between different stores. They look like they're the same. How long has that been there?



Around 4-5 days I think, but the name of the link says Gans 356S, I think it's Gans *356S* Advanced/Master Edition. In the past speedcube.com.au were selling the Gans *356* Advanced/Master Edition. Not sure tho


----------



## speedcubecomau (Dec 21, 2015)

nightcuber said:


> It's the Gans 356 Advanced edition, which has a smoother piece,brighter sticker and a gold Gan logo
> See: http://zcube.hk/GAN356S , scroll down the page, it says that it's not a v2



The other key difference is the shallower groove design which you will be able to verify once you compare the cubes side by side. The photo on zcube.hk was lifted from our store - the irony is that that Photo included in our listing and edited by Zcube.hk was sent to me directly by GAN to explain the difference and so I would be interested to hear what he thinks about the contradiction... Our chronology for design and aesthetic changes are:
* Ganspuzzle 356 release - shipped in GAN BOX v1 and released with classic ganspuzzle logo.
** GAN356s release (release with center cap modification (2) new GAN logo in Silver incorporated - note this is different scenario to customers who could / can still buy the center caps separately for their original 356)
*** GAN356s v2 release (shallow groove design (2) Gan Box V2 and (3) new GAN Gold Logo)
These versions were all checked with Gan prior to release on our store.


----------



## ozie (Dec 21, 2015)

The GAN356 was also sold with the new logo.


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 26, 2016)

Which fast cubers are using this cubes except Faz and Michał?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 26, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> Which fast cubers are using this cubes except Faz and Michał?


Alexandre Carlier
Brandon Huang
Dmitry Dobrjakov
Gabriel Dechichi Barbar
Giovanni Contardi
Kabyanil Talukdar
Kaijun Lin
Kirt Protacio
Nathan Dwyer
Nicola Barbaro
Pedro Henrique Da Silva Roque
Rami Sbahi
Sei Sugama
Shane Grogan
Wong Kin Lok


----------



## Kudz (Jan 26, 2016)

Is it actually better than 356?
I got one and it's worse than my modded 356, but I could switch caps at least..
Or maybe I modded it superwell


----------



## TCG (Jan 27, 2016)

V2 is much better imo. Smoother and more controllable for me.


----------



## Kudz (Jan 27, 2016)

TCG said:


> V2 is much better imo. Smoother and more controllable for me.



My 356 is superdupersmooth. V2 is nothing..


----------



## nosir (Feb 3, 2016)

Kudz said:


> Is it actually better than 356?
> I got one and it's worse than my modded 356, but I could switch caps at least..
> Or maybe I modded it superwell



Same here, I had two gan356 before, both are super smooth out of the box.
Then I got 356s, it's way worse than v1

This cube is stable, but tight and hard to turn, no matter how I adjust the tension or lubracate it, or change spring sets, it still requires huge effort to trigger turning.
I had like 500+ solves, still the same.
Can say it is smooth, but completely different feel, probably the shallower groove makes it sticky.


----------



## TCG (Feb 3, 2016)

It could be becauae of the corners. You know how everyone pulled the corner out to prevent catching? I think that also decreased the amount of friction on the pieces which is why it's much faster compared to the Gans 356s, very few people will bother to pull out the corners as the center caps already prevents most catching issues.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 3, 2016)

I hated the v1 but the v2 actually makes me consider switching. Not sure it fits my style, but I love how it feels now.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 3, 2016)

I am using a 356 v1 since the summer. Never modded it only loosened a bit of the corners. I have the new caps now for 2 weeks and I don't think it changes that much to the performance. However, in competition I never felt really comfortable with it. Always swapping with a tanglong or aolongv2. Hope to see that the new centers caps will make a difference when I am under pressure.


----------



## Berd (Feb 3, 2016)

Is the Gans356 with the new center caps a V2?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 3, 2016)

Berd said:


> Is the Gans356 with the new center caps a V2?



That was just the S. The v2 has new caps and redesigned groves.


----------



## nosir (Feb 12, 2016)

TCG said:


> It could be becauae of the corners. You know how everyone pulled the corner out to prevent catching? I think that also decreased the amount of friction on the pieces which is why it's much faster compared to the Gans 356s, very few people will bother to pull out the corners as the center caps already prevents most catching issues.



Okay I've tried pulling out the corner, no difference.
Also lubricated it again and tried s9 spring sets, which is the one with lowest tension, didn't help either.
The feeling of the friction is just not right compared with V1.
Now I accept maybe V2 is just not my personal style.


----------



## Makarov (Feb 19, 2016)

From comments about people preferring the original I wonder if this is another situation like the "improved" aolong v2 where it's more stable but sacrifices the speed and uniqueness of the original. Early on people recommended the aolong v2 until v1 became rare and appreciated... for that reason I'm not planning on making the upgrade to the V2. Unless my 356 breaks


----------



## asacuber (Feb 19, 2016)

GJansmasterrace


----------

